# Bailey's Harbor sailboat rental



## fisheatingbagel (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi,
I'll be in Bailey's Harbor Wisconsin next week, and am wondering what options there are for renting a daysailor or small cruiser. Not looking for a full charter, just a day or three, maybe something 25ft or under. 

Any suggestions?

thanks,
Dave


----------

